# Great News



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Yesterday we went to court and legally adopted our son   we are over the moon

there was no need for us to be nervous at all    we were in the court less than 10 mins (most of that time we were taking pics) it was a little strange really as i dunno what i expected but we weren't asked any questions at all, just told that they saw no problems and was signing the adoption certificate and that was it. 

the sad part is we wont see chunks sw again   and she is soooo nice too we did send both her and our sw a bouquet of flowers though, anyway to celebrate we went to buy chunk a few adoption pressies, he ended up with a silver cutlery set, a silver forever friends money box and chunks favourite, a singing Tamba (off tikabilla) we was boring we didn't have any bubbly as neither of us like it and dh has work today  

thanks everyone for the support you have given to us

pam xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations on legally becoming a mummy (not that you needed a bit of paper to tell you that of course).  glad you had a nice day and that the 'court experience' wasn't frightening.

magenta x


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Congratulations Pam, DH & Chunk

    

love

Camilla


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Congratulations to you, sounds like a not so frightening day after all!


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi saphy,

congrats on your piece of paper! must have been lovely!

xxruthie


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Pam

Many Congratulations 

Can't believe in a couple of weeks we are celebrating 12 months.

Enjoy being an official family

Karen x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

AWWWW MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS PAM... THAT IS WONDERFUL NEWS!!!    

I will feel the same about our SW... she is wonderful and so lovely to us. I would love to keep in touch, but I don't think they do... such a shame!!!

Enjoy YOUR little boy... now he's officially yours.

Love C xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Pam   .  It's a lovely feeling taking that final step, (though I can't believe it's been over a year since we were in the Court).  Hope you enjoy some celebrating at the weekend.

Cindy


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Pam & DH on the adoption of your little boy, it is such a relief isn't it when it is all over and they are officially yours, it's a great feeling!

I have news for you ladies who are worrying about loosing your SW and not having any contact, our DS was adopted 9 nearly 10 years ago and we still have contact with our/his SW.  What's wrong with sending them a Christmas card and the occasional meet up, yes they are busy but they never forget!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Oh wow congratulations Pam on becoming "legal" mummy and daddy to Chunk.  I can't wait to get there with our dd, it seems like the final hurdle in the long journey!

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

saphy75 said:


> Yesterday we went to court and legally adopted our son  we are over the moon
> 
> there was no need for us to be nervous at all   we were in the court less than 10 mins (most of that time we were taking pics) it was a little strange really as i dunno what i expected but we weren't asked any questions at all, just told that they saw no problems and was signing the adoption certificate and that was it.
> 
> ...


 well done mummy and daddy for ever now.
we will go to court just before xmas what a nice xmas pressies for us.. take care xox molly2003


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Pam,

Sounds like you court visit was like ours, short but sweet. 

It will be 12 months for us in the new year, wow time flys when your a happy mummy.

Well done.

PBMxxxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

wonderful new Pam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! could not be more happy for you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news pam    bet it feels fab to have it all signed and sealed 

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Pam - enjoy your beautiful baby boy


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Great news.  Sounds like a wonderful day


----------

